
Opera Now Has a Totally Free and Unlimited Built-In VPN - randomname2
http://gizmodo.com/opera-now-has-a-totally-free-and-unlimited-built-in-vpn-1772216276
======
SubiculumCode
Unfortunately Opera just wants to sell your web history.

